# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Προβλημα σε SubWoofer

## amnisia

Απο προχτες το SubWoofer μου δεν δουλευει...τι εννοω:
Οταν το ανοιγω ακουγεται μονο ενα δυνατο βουιτο  :Bored: ...τι επαθε πως μπορω να το επισκευασω ?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Zener_

Εννοείς πως φταίει το ηχείο ή ο ενισχυτής? Σε άλλον ενισχυτή το δοκίμασες;

----------


## amnisia

Ουπς σορυ εχεις δικιο δικια μου παραληψη ...λες να φταιει ο ενισχυτης?
Ομως τα υπολοιπα 5 ηχεια παιζουν μια χαρα...μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο στο ενισχυτη που εχω για να διαπιστωσω αν η εξοδος Subwoofer του ενισχυτη εχει προβλημα ?
Ευχαριστω 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## brs_19

> Απο προχτες το SubWoofer μου δεν δουλευει...τι εννοω:
> Οταν το ανοιγω ακουγεται μονο ενα δυνατο βουιτο ...τι επαθε πως μπορω να το επισκευασω ?
> Ευχαριστω


ερωτηση καπως: εισαι τεχνικος???

----------


## amnisia

> ερωτηση καπως: εισαι τεχνικος???


Κοιτα να δεις κανενα καμενο πυκνωτη ξερω να βρισκω αλλα αν ημουν τεχνικος δεν θα ρωτουσα εδω ...?
Σωστα ?

----------


## 167vasgio

είδες τις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας ήχου??.,.είναι το πιό απλό οπότε ξεκίνα απο εκεί

----------


## amnisia

> είδες τις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας ήχου??.,.είναι το πιό απλό οπότε ξεκίνα απο εκεί


Sorry...μιλαω οτι ειναι ενα 100 Watt Subwoofer της Jensen που ειναι συνδεδεμενο 
πανω σε εναν Kenwood ενισχυτη για το home cinema που εχω στο σαλονι.
 :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

> Sorry...μιλαω οτι ειναι ενα 100 Watt Subwoofer της Jensen που ειναι συνδεδεμενο 
> πανω σε εναν Kenwood ενισχυτη για το home cinema που εχω στο σαλονι.


Φίλε για να σε βοηθήσουμε, πρέπει να μας πείς αρκετές λεπτομέρειες.

Δεν έχεις αναφέρει αν είναι ενεργό ή παθητικό. Φαντάζομαι όμως αφού 
μιλάς για Jensen, κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα αναφέρεσαι σε αυτοκινήτου 
(παθητικό).

Αν είναι έτσι, ο Kenwood (2κάναλος ?) έχει φίλτρα (crossover) ?, να μπορείς 
να το συνδέσεις ή του ρίχνεις "σήμα audio" Full Range   :Unsure: , απο το ένα κανάλι.

Γιατί αν υποθέσω οτι ο Kenwood είναι πολυκάναλος, θα βγάζει προενίσχυση
και όχι ενίσχυση ...

----------


## brs_19

> Κοιτα να δεις κανενα καμενο πυκνωτη ξερω να βρισκω αλλα αν ημουν τεχνικος δεν θα ρωτουσα εδω ...?
> Σωστα ?


το ειπα πως η ερωτηση μου θα ηταν καπως. απλα προσεξα το ενδιαφερον σου προς τεχνικα ζητηματα.... :Unsure:

----------

